# مناجم الذهب فى السعودية 1



## alshangiti (25 أبريل 2007)

The Mahd mine is located within the western region of Saudi Arabia within the Hajas province , some 380 km north-east of Jeddah, at approximately 23.5 north, 40.5 east. 

The mine is adjacent to an ancient north/south caravan route which may have led to its initial discovery over 3000 years ago and is believed to have been worked by Ophir and King Solomon. With the expansion of Arab culture during the Ummayad and Abbasid Caliphates, gold was mined and transported to Baghdad via the Darb Zubaydah, Mecca pilgrims highway. 
In 1939, the Saudi Arabian Mining Syndicate (SAMS), commenced operations at Mahd by reprocessing the ancient tailings together with surface and subsurface ore deposits. However, due to depleting ore reserves and increased production costs at that time, operations were ceased in 1954.
In the mid 70s the Saudi Arabian Directorate General of Mineral Resources commissioned the United States Geological Survey to undertake further exploration of the site. A joint venture for exploration was formed in 1976 with Consolidated Gold Fields and Petromin (General Petroleum and Mineral Organisation, a Governmental Agency), and by 1978 a full size exploration decline was commissioned with associated underground development programme. Petromin became the sole owners at Mahd mine in 1982 and in March 1997 were consolidated by Royal Decree No. M/17, within the Saudi Arabian Mining Company (MA’ADEN).

Since full time production recommenced in June 1988, the polymetallic Mahd mine has processed some 2.37 million metric tonnes of ore and produced some 54 metric tonnes of gold.​


----------



## medoo_82 (15 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم لدي استفسار 
انا الان اقوم بعمل تصميم لقاعدة من الخرسانة المسلحة لكسارة احجار عملاقة والسؤال هل يتم وضع طبقة من المطاط بيا القاعدة المعدنية للماكينة والقاعدة الخرسانية


----------



## alshangiti (16 يناير 2011)

نعم يتم وضع طبقة من المطاط بين القاعدة المعدنية للماكينة والقاعدة الخرسانية وذلك للتخفيف من الاحتكاك بين الخرسانة والحديد


----------



## نشوان البدراني (13 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم اخوان ممكن تزويدي ببحث عن المناجم واهم المناجم بلعالم ولكم جزيل الشكر والاحترام


----------

